# Peas and goats



## TAH (Oct 9, 2016)

Has anyone tried feeding peas to there goats? I would be feeding it along with other things.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Oct 10, 2016)

In Lithuania we feed peas regularly to livestock, including goats. I'd imagine it was fine here in the US too!


----------



## TAH (Oct 10, 2016)

Alexz7272 said:


> In Lithuania we feed peas regularly to livestock, including goats. I'd imagine it was fine here in the US too!


Okay. I know my goats like snap peas. Thanks.


----------



## greybeard (Oct 11, 2016)

The peas themselves or the plants?
One of the cool season forages I plant is Australian peas, and my cattle have gotten into my garden several times over the years and scarfed down blackeye and purple hull peas and their plants without any visible ill effects. The foliage is rather high in nitrogen tho and a strict diet of just round peas may cause some bloat problems, but a great source of protein. Peas are a legume, so feed them as such.
Some information on the nutritional value of peas:
https://www.ag.ndsu.edu/pubs/ansci/livestoc/as1224.pdf


----------



## TAH (Oct 11, 2016)

greybeard said:


> The peas themselves or the plants?
> One of the cool season forages I plant is Australian peas, and my cattle have gotten into my garden several times over the years and scarfed down blackeye and purple hull peas and their plants without any visible ill effects. The foliage is rather high in nitrogen tho and a strict diet of just round peas may cause some bloat problems, but a great source of protein. Peas are a legume, so feed them as such.
> Some information on the nutritional value of peas:
> https://www.ag.ndsu.edu/pubs/ansci/livestoc/as1224.pdf


The peas them selves. Thank for the site I will look at it.


----------

